# Blue Orange Yellow Vests ?



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

differences ?

Blue - supervisor 

Orange - picker 

Yellow - sorter ?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

No vest - Flex IC


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Not sure, but we all know/seen the blue vest as it is probably universal, however, I think the other colors may be location specific because other than the blue vest, everyone else was wearing the same vest the IC Flex wears... florescent green in my location.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I never got a vest.


----------

